# why did vw and that american car company get together for routan?



## liveyourlife (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone know why vw did not do this project on there own? why did they involve chrylser?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (liveyourlife)*

No idea whey they did it with the company they did but the reason they did it is because of cost. There is no way the Germans can build a mini van (in Germany with true German engineering) that will compete with the US and Japan and keep the cost below $50k. Did you people not follow all the attempts with the EuroVan the past 10 years?








I have been out of touch with the MK5 platform in regards with reliability. But I am willing to bet this Routan is 300% more reliable than the two POS MK4s I had.







Time will tell I guess.
Having said that I am truely impressed with the fit and finish of our Routan. I actually want to go to the Dodge dealership and see what a Caravan looks like inside. 


_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 10:24 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (liveyourlife)*

Maybe Wolfgang Bernhard had something to do with it?







(FYI, ex-DaimlerChrysler exec that VWAG picked up







)


----------



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

I just test drove both the Grand Caravan and the Routan, back to back. 
the sales rep at VW told me it was a cost (even though VW has spend $100 million to bring the Routan to life). The Grand Caravan was the originator and is the most sold van in the world... YES the World!!!!
It out sells any van in the World!!!
Fit and finish on the Routan is far superior, even though both vans are built side by side. The suspension on the Routan is much firmer as are the seats. Routan is the winner hands down!!!!!


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (liveyourlife)*

If you're going to partner with someone, you might as well partner with a market leader. Chrysler and Dodge definitely are in the minivan segment. Also, if you're not aware of it, GM and Ford have discontinued all minivan offerings after last year.
Volkswagen wanted to get an affordable van to the US market as quickly as possible. I've got a feeling, we'll see more partnerships between various car companies in the future given the way the auto manufacturing business has changed in the past year or so.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (MRP2001GTi)*

However, VW will likely build their own minivan at the Tennessee plant in a couple of years.


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (feels_road)*

With sales so poor for the Routan.....VW ain't going to be building any van any time soon. I still want the New Microbus.
2001 version would be just fine. And I'll pay 50K for it.
My Routan is running just fine and it's spelled H...O....N...D....A.!
# 1 in Quality, Reliability, and Resale value......... BAR None.
Horrido


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (Horrido Beetle)*

You would be the only one to pay $50k for a EV, we have two years left in our agreement with Chrysler and then its off to our own product which will be made in TN. Honda does make a good product, but unlike your opinion, the Routan has been really reliable so far and while its too soon for long term data I am sure these vehicles will have above-average reliability.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:46 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? ([email protected])*









I was talking about this model - not a EV, Which is a piece-o-chit as well. No parts, horrible VW Service departments and it is almost impossible to find parts without selling your firstborn. I had a 2001 EV and it was OK .....but not reliable. 
As for the ROUTAN....... why would anybody buy one when the Warranty on the Chrysler/Dodge product is 10/100000 not 3/36000 ....... both companies have horrible service departments on the local level. 
I want an Updated MICROBUS true to the old VW spirit. Until that happens, I'll be driving my 1991 VW Vanagon on the weekends. Which also cannot to be trusted as a daily driver either. But at least you can still work and do repairs at home. 








Good Luck with your increasing inventory.
HORRIDO
















STILL LOOKS GOOD IN 2009!


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (Horrido Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horrido Beetle* »_With sales so poor for the Routan.....VW ain't going to be building any van any time soon. 

They will. While minivan sales are down from what they used to be a few years back, and while _all_ car sales are down, there still is and always will be a huge market for minivans. Perhaps there is a place in the future for a minivan that is just slightly less voluminous than the current generation of monsters, but more efficient, and better handling.
Odysseys are somewhat practical, but they also have numerous serious draw-backs:
- they are expensive for what you get,
- the interior plastic is horrible, and bits and pieces tend to fall off after a couple of years,
- the have horrid real-world fuel consumption,
- they have way too low overall and torsional rigidity, and shake inside like a '70s worker's van,
- transmissions, V6 and electric doors have had significant reliability problems,
- when loaded, they don't have enough ground clearance to enter/exit steep driveways, or park next to your typical campground West of the Mississippi,
- you can't get AWD.
So trust me --- there is plenty of room for improvement left for VW. 
Note while some of the above issues are well known, some of them are personal experience and anecdotal - YMMV.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (Horrido Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horrido Beetle* »_....
Good Luck with your increasing inventory.
HORRIDO








.....

I just don't get it.








You are a VW employee correct? Based on your comments, it's almost as if you actually want VW to fail......or am I missing something?
Isn't your job security somewhat based on the sales output of your store? The first thing that pops up when visiting Clear Lake VW's website is an ad for the Routan!!! How fitting?








I'm sure your sales department is highly motivated to sell the 14 Routans currently in their inventory......and would probably not be too happy to hear of your apparent negative ad campaign. 
Every dealership employee _should_ be an apostle for the brand and the dealer.
...I'm just saying..............


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (jsmyle1%...)*

Yeah we have had 14 Routans on our lot for 3 months.
After further thought.... I should plop down my 35 grand for a new Routan. Double employee discount with lifetime free car washes.










*NOT!*

You'd think they could put some fog lights in those big black holes in the bumper........DUDES???
No wait..... that's the RAM AIR induction chutes for the Neuspeed Upgrade coming soon!!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (Horrido Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horrido Beetle* »_Yeah we have had 14 Routans on our lot for 3 months.
After further thought.... I should plop down my 35 grand for a new Routan. Double employee discount with lifetime free car washes.
*NOT!*

You'd think they could put some fog lights in those big black holes in the bumper........DUDES???
No wait..... that's the RAM AIR induction chutes for the Neuspeed Upgrade coming soon!!!

if you got the SEL there would be fogs in them 'big black holes'
now thats enough HATE


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (liveyourlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liveyourlife* »_anyone know why vw did not do this project on there own? why did they involve chrylser?









It's not like they done this stuff before....


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
if you got the SEL there would be fogs in them 'big black holes'
now thats enough HATE








 My wife has an SEL with NO foglights.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (Motorwerks)*

SEL Premium:
_HID headlamps; *Foglamps*; Remote start; Premium 9-speaker sound system with 506W amplifier; Power-folding third row seats; 115V AC outlet; Power adjustable pedals with memory;........_


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (jsmyle1%...)*

gotcha. I dont know if our pedals have memory but we have nav and DVD








Ill never understand why ours isn't "Premium". Its got some stuff that's nicer then the P


----------



## uberspeed (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (liveyourlife)*

I'm not sure what they were thinking but agree they should have definitely built the Microbus; I would have to say the Microbus sales would easily be surpassing Routan sales. I'm annoyed they got everyone excited with a great looking vehicle then decide to partner with Chrysler for what amounts to, well, a Chrysler. I actually think the front end of the Caravan/ Town & Country looks better than the Routan. If I wanted a Caravan I'd buy a Caravan, but I'd rather VW build the Microbus; if they kept the production model close to the concept I'd be all over it, as well as a large number of others I'm sure. Just my $.02.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (uberspeed)*

the Dodge Caravan is NOT that bad of a platform.
plenty of power, good fuel economy, very good shifting transmission, very good ride quality, good driver ergonomics...
Dodge just has lousy interior plastics, which VW addresses quite nicely. it NOT perfect, BUT this is the FIRST design ! im sure there will be improvements in the coming years.
All in all, im quite satisfied with the Routan! and have no regrets


----------



## uberspeed (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (redzone98)*

I agree, VW did a great job with the interior on the Routan and the Dodge platform has been a huge success, I just want them to create their own "wrapper". Peace!


----------



## leachman74 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (Horrido Beetle)*

Horrido, What kinds of deals are you offering in clearlake? Do they have $8000 off routans, like other dealerships?


----------



## bluefever2009 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (leachman74)*

strange,if they wanted to improve on the chrysler design you would think they'd atleast adapt 4motion or something to make it worth the heavy pricetag????since chrysler transmission's are well known to be junk.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: why did vw and that american car company get together for routan? (Horrido Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Horrido Beetle* »_








STILL LOOKS GOOD IN 2009!

I love the microbus....Anyone see Iron Mans face on it besides me?


----------

